# FF medium question



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Does anyone know any recipes where you can make a large volume of the dry ingridents at once, then just add the wet ingridents later? Or is it possible to freeze medium? I don't want to have to go making medium every time I want to make a culture or two. I'd rather make it all at once and store it.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I do that all the time, I am actually getting a 40 lb bag of potato flakes in a few days to make a giant batch of my media, because a gallon makes about 30 cultures, and I make about 20 every 5 days. My recipe is
8 cups potato flakes
1 cup powdered sugar
1/2 cup- 1 cup of brewers yeast

Then when you are ready to add the wet ingredients add 1/4 cup water, and 1/4 cup vinegar to prevent mold. I have more than enough flies with making 20 32oz. cultures every 5 days for my 40 frogs. Plus a batch of media only costs me abpout 3 dollars for a gallon bag which makes 30 cultures.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

By the way the above media only produces slightly less flies than eds media but it costs alot less, a 4 pound bag of eds costs 28 dollars, and approx. 4 lbs of the above media costs 3 dollars.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

do you have problem with smell or does vinegar take care of that .
Jace


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I dont have any problem with smell, if you stick your nose right up to it you can smell vinegar but other than that you cant smell anything. You can substitue the vinegar for a tespoon of mold inhibitor, and add a 1/2 cup of water when making it instead of water vinegar mix. But I think without the vinegar the smell would be really bad.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Geckguy, I also use the same media that you do. It does great but lately I have been having problems with my media getting really liquidy after a week or two. Have you ever had that problem? I also use 1/4c water and 1/4c vinegar. How much of the dry stuff do you use? I have been using 1/3c but was wondering if it should be more because of it turning to liquid.

-Shelley


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Shelley,

I have noticed that I have to slightly adjust my dry to liquid ratio depending upon the season. In the winter, I have to add more water due to the reduced humidity in the air. That might be contributing to the problem you are having.

Good luck,


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I dont have that problem, but I think that if you add more media it will stop that from happening. I use 1/3 cup media to 1/4 cup vinegar, and 1/4 cup water.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Homer said:


> Shelley,
> 
> I have noticed that I have to slightly adjust my dry to liquid ratio depending upon the season. In the winter, I have to add more water due to the reduced humidity in the air. That might be contributing to the problem you are having.
> 
> Good luck,


Isn't this your receipe Homer? I only ask because when we first started using this receipe my boyfriend (Mike) was the one who was a dendroboard junkie (now it's me :roll: ). Anyway he calls it "Homer's media". I thought that it was cute.

I am also curious if I should try adding more dry or less liquid? I have heard that if you use more dry then you will get mold, as opposed to less liquid. I also notice it happening more so in my hydei cultures. 

Thanks for the help though guys!

-Shelley


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

geckguy said:


> I do that all the time, I am actually getting a 40 lb bag of potato flakes in a few days to make a giant batch of my media, because a gallon makes about 30 cultures, and I make about 20 every 5 days.


Where are you buying the potato flakes?


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am buying them from Idahoan foods for 60 shipped, or I am going to see if I can have one of my friends who has a restaurant order it through a resturant supplier, because then it will only be 32 because there is no shipping. Either way I will be saving money, because 40 pounds now costs me 84 dollars when I buy them in 2 pound cans.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Couldn't you just sprinkle the yeast on top?



geckguy said:


> I do that all the time, I am actually getting a 40 lb bag of potato flakes in a few days to make a giant batch of my media, because a gallon makes about 30 cultures, and I make about 20 every 5 days. My recipe is
> 8 cups potato flakes
> 1 cup powdered sugar
> 1/2 cup- 1 cup of brewers yeast
> ...


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> Couldn't you just sprinkle the yeast on top?


 
Brewers yeast goes in the media, bakers yeast gets sprinkled on top.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

fleshfrombone said:


> Couldn't you just sprinkle the yeast on top?


 
Awesome....you just replied to a five year old post !


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Ah crap! What happens if I don't put brewers yeast in the mix?



JoshK said:


> Brewers yeast goes in the media, bakers yeast gets sprinkled on top.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I like to keep things fresh around here 



Philsuma said:


> Awesome....you just replied to a four year old post !


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> Ah crap! What happens if I don't put brewers yeast in the mix?


 
Nothing, the recipe I used in the beginning didn't call for it, and even though I use it now, I don't see a huge difference. I did replace powdered milk with the brewers yeast, so maybe they do the same thing? I know the brewers yeast is used for protien, but I don't know what the powdered milk was for.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Awesome....you just replied to a four year old post !


It is Halloween Phil, spooky things are bound to happen!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

The brewers yeast is kinda....important.

FF larvae need the protein otherwise you may still have some blooms but they will be weak and tiny (in number) compared to when the brewers yeast is added.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Everyone gets the two yeasts confused at first.....I know I did.

I was like...yeast...is yeast...is yeast  whatever


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I substituted half of the flakes for half oats, that should provide protein no?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

fleshfrombone said:


> I substituted half of the flakes for half oats, that should provide protein no?


 
hmmm....no sure. But I do know that too much oats in the mix will cause your media to set up more and be thicker like concrete and you don't want that. Your production will suffer if the media is too thick. That's why potatoe flakes are the base - they are perfect (fluffy)

The consistancy to model after is thick applesauce.

What is the reasoning for why you are distaining brewers yeast?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

No reason, just didn't have it on hand. I actually plan to get some and add it to what's left in the mix.



Philsuma said:


> hmmm....no sure. But I do know that too much oats in the mix will cause your media to set up more and be thicker like concrete and you don't want that. Your production will suffer if the media is too thick. That's why potatoe flakes are the base - they are perfect (fluffy)
> 
> The consistancy to model after is thick applesauce.
> 
> What is the reasoning for why you are distaining brewers yeast?


----------

